# Deleted



## oswoldy (27 Nov 2009)

Deleted


----------



## Brenmuk (27 Nov 2009)

I have in the past removed algae covered hard scape and scalded it with boiling water. The fish seem to devour the algae from the hard scape after its been scalded - the same algae that they wouldn't otherwise touch when its alive. Its just an option that I have found easier than trying to manually remove lots of spots and tufts of algae from rocks and wood.


----------



## Superman (27 Nov 2009)

Best thing if you're worried about overdosing is to get a syringe, turn off the filter, get the normal dose and squirt it onto the effected area (spot dosing). Leave the filter off for a while and then it should take affect. Then turn the filter back on. That way you can increase the contact time for excel.


----------



## chump54 (27 Nov 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> Best thing if you're worried about overdosing is to get a syringe, turn off the filter, get the normal dose and squirt it onto the effected area (spot dosing). Leave the filter off for a while and then it should take affect. Then turn the filter back on. That way you can increase the contact time for excel.



I'll second that, it works a treat. I measure out a double normal dose, then dilute with about the same water from the tank then I use a pipette thing I got free from http://www.fluidsensoronline.com/   Its still at a high concentration but goes further.

keep at it over a few days.

good luck

Chris


----------



## chris1004 (28 Nov 2009)

Hi,

If you can lift the hardscape out of the tank and soak it in neat excel (by just pouring a few mils over the infected areas i.e. spot dosing out of the tank) Then leave it for a few minutes it kills the algae stone dead (excuse the pun). I know its not always practical to do so but its by far the best method i've found if you can.

Always remember though that algae is only a symptom, what you really need to address is the cause to avoid its reoccurance.

A method which Clive (ceg) put me onto a while back which is very effective is to double dose flourish excel and do lots of large water changes in relativly quick succession. I did about 50% every other day for a fourtnight and it works well. I've done this several times now and it really helps to kick the algae into check. By removing the spores from the water column with the large water changes and frying the algal blooms with the excel you fight the algae on two fronts. Reducing your lighting will also help but may not be necessary depending how bad the algae infestation is.

Another method is to do a blackout for a few days, I've not had to do this yet but there are others on here who have and I'm sure they would be willing to advise you how should you be interested. Its my understanding though that this is a kind of last resort method of attacking algae.  

Regards, Chris.


----------



## oswoldy (28 Nov 2009)

Deleted


----------

